# The New Section 199A Deduction.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

AgWeb.

Regards, MIke

https://www.agweb.com/article/the-new-section-199a-deduction-naa-paul-neiffer/


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Most think this tax law will be changed before the end of the yr.

No one would sell to a non coop elevator if the don't


----------

